# Which lamb bones are safe to feed?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Found a butcher shop for lamb. Which bones from lamb/sheep are safe for feeding raw. Is their a difference between adult sheep and lamb bones safety wise?


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I hope someone has an answer for this. I will have access to lamb bones next spring and would love to give them to Effie.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've given lamb neck bones before and they go nuts for them. I've heard that the femur bone is not good due to the fact of splintering. I found that kinda strange cause they are raw and not cooked..so I have never tried. Hope this helps some..someone will chime in and give more input!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lamb necks and breast are what I would feed my GSD. Maybe the spine if I could get hold of one. The legs are just too tough - more like recreational bones.

A very young lamb - I might try those leg bones.

The longer an animal is alive the stronger the weight-bearing bones will become. That's why chicken legs are ok - they are usually around 8 weeks of age when butchered.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Found a butcher shop for lamb. Which bones from lamb/sheep are safe for feeding raw. Is their a difference between adult sheep and lamb bones safety wise?


I have some of these bones left from WD and now am worried that they are too tough? DDog has his permanent teeth. Are they really safe to feed? I am worried about breaking these pearly whites.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I give the weight bearing bones of lamb as rec bones. 

For RMB's to be consumed, I give bones from the neck and spine. 

Rec bones can be good, but you do have to be conscious of how your dog chews. If they try to crunch straight down on the bone, that's when they have the potential to break teeth. But if they gnaw on it like they're supposed to, they're fine. 

I take up rec bones after a few hours because I've found raw bones that have been gnawed extensively and allowed to dry can be prone to splintering.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

A lamb shank bone might be easy enough...even though it is a weight bearing bone....they certainly can take the heads off but the center section might be a bit too hard...but would wager they would take that part down as well given a bit of time.

I give my pooch calf shank bones on occasion and let her take the heads off and then throw away the shaft portion....just to be safe.

I believe a calf or lamb would have bones which are certainly smaller than the adult versions and also softer.

SuperG


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cruz gets half a lamb thigh bone a night for snacking. I buy them frozen and cut them in half myself. They usually have good size knuckles with meat and cartilage left on them. The actual bone part can splinter but not real sharp. He mostly is going for the marrow and leaves most the bone. These are not quite 12" long so I'm not sure if they are from a young one or older.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Breasts are so cheap that my boys eat them regularly. And the ribs seem more like cartridge for their teeth. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Curtis said:


> Breasts are so cheap that my boys eat them regularly. And the ribs seem more like cartridge for their teeth.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lamb breasts like ribs ???


SuperG


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Lamb breasts like ribs ???
> 
> 
> SuperG


Yes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

